# German visa



## ramch (Aug 11, 2014)

HI All,

I am from india, i got an offer for Germnay, source company is in india and they are deploying me in one of client in germnay and offer 165 euros per day. but only on work days i am getting paid. may i know can i proceed with offer.

It is for 3 months duration, 

could any one tell me what are documents that i need to fill the visa for 3 months visa?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

On such a short assignment, you'll have to make use of travellers facilities more than residents.
Depending on where you go, a room in a hostel or dormitory can cost EUR20-50/night, a meal in a cheap restaurant EUR8-15.
Make sure the daily allowance is non-taxable (or the company pays German taxes), health insurance is included (or paid for by the company) and they find you an accommodation. Then you'll get by and there will be some money left for entertainment, travel or limited savings, if you want that.


----------



## ramch (Aug 11, 2014)

HI,

Thanks for your reply, i am going to Frankfurt. gruop of 5 people are going. if you could tell me what kind of visa and documents required that will be helpful.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not sure if what you are doing is o.k. on a standard visitor visa (which does not allow work), or if a work permit is required.
A work permit is quite complicated to get, as the employer (in this case probably the client in Germany) has to justify hiring you over similarly skilled EU citizens. They would in that case also have to pay half of all compulsory deductions like health and unemployment insurance, pension scheme and social security contributions (altogether this adds 30% to the wage bill) and deduct income tax at source.
I don't know if there's another visa category that suits your setup better (maybe a freelancer visa?), so you better ask the German embassy.

Just for your information: Freelancers in Germany charge a lot more than you are offered.


----------



## ramch (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, i think it is business visa and location is frankfurt, yet to get confirmation. can you tell me doc's required for business visa.


----------



## Amine1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dear all, 
I am about to apply for a Visa in the embassy of Germany in Algiers to attend a two days conference ( Schengen Visa ) 
Shall I submit an insurance certificate? m afraid my application would be rejected cus I don’t have this document .
Thnx for advice


----------

